# =( Axolotl Injured bad



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

his left front leg is all bust up. they can regenerate but i suspect he is metamorphosing......its gonna hurt if he dies. ive grown fond of him through daily hand feedings....and 20$ price tag....


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

If its a true axolotl it shouldn't metamorphosize into anything....retains the same form throughout its lifespan. I've had them in the past and nothing as simple as a busted up leg should slow em down much. Young ones have a tendency of taking arms and legs off their tankmates and it doesn't cause permanent harm.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

oh ok....lol i might have bene ripped off. but anyway so no need to amputate? maybe some blood will clot and stuff. thanx for cheking this thread out =)


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

hm so if it turns to a salamander, will it like drown in my tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Charles, I'd suggest you take a picture. Pictures will definitely help.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah if it turns into a salamander it will definitely do poorly in a standard aquarium. I've had the benefit of seeing both true axolotls and tiger salamander larvae falsely sold as axolotls...both are very similar when young but tiger salamanders need land. If its gills start going away then you know you have a tiger and not an axolotl.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

(it)died the night of the(this) post =(


----------

